# Anyone Had Bluefin Tuna?



## Mylegsbig (Apr 26, 2007)

How do you compare Bluefin tuna to Yellowfin?

Have you had it tataki style or just sashimi?

Tell me all you care to about Bluefin Tuna.

Cheers.


----------



## ponchit (Apr 26, 2007)

Blue fin comes from colder waters and are fatter than yellow fin tuna. Blue finn is pricier than yellow fin.


----------



## mnsills (May 4, 2007)

It is like the diffence between choice and prime beef.  A good sushi bar would only serve bluefin as it is more tender and flavorful.  Yellowfin could be used in rolls but is not as good seared or as sushi/sashimi.


----------



## ironchef (May 4, 2007)

Bluefin tuna is the Kobe beef of tuna, and the o-toro cut (fattiest) is like the rib eye of the fish. It should be enjoyed either raw or very rare with minimal flavoring agents that will detract from it's natural oils and flavors. It is a delicacy and one of the most prized of all types of fish. Because of that, it is also subject to overfishing and due to the fish's slow rate of growth, the bluefin population has declined severely which in turn has caused the prices to increase. In public fishmarkets, you may find the tail/back and loin cuts available and possibly the back end of the belly. The cuts of the belly closest to the gills (o-toro and ju-toro) are always sold premium to restaurants.


----------

